# Renewable Energy Systems Forum



## CarbonX (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. Renewable Energy Systems have started to become more and more used source of power. I would love to see a main forum called Renewable Energy Systems. For people that want to start to power their household things with renewable energy and other things to.


----------



## wanabe (Jun 14, 2011)

why this is a growind weed site?


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 14, 2011)

Because when hemp is legal again the oil from its seeds can be used to produce biodiesel?

Or because getting off the grid can benefit growers and 'renewable energy' is pretty much the same shit enough of the time.


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 14, 2011)

When your paying $0.09+ per kw. A single DIY solar panel made from 24 DIY solar cells that produce 0.5v, 2.8w solar cells can make a solar panel roughly 67.2w, 12v, 84 amp solar cells for around $30 to build not including to make the case.

15 hours of peak power production will produce 1kw worth of power. It would take around 334 kw for the solar cell to pay for its self but the solar cells have a possible life span of around 20 to 30 years.
On average a person can produce roughly around 336w of power 5 hours of the day. 3 Days and you produced around 1kw of power. This may not seem like alot but when you store the power with solar batteries you can store around 1.4 kWh and 120 Ah for a 12v battery.

For me if I can run 1 thing on solar power only I would save around $7 to $10 per month on my power bill. Who wouldn't want to save even $5 or more per month?


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 15, 2011)

How big is that panel? How many would fit on the roof of a trailer?

It's all about scale, environment and options. Get an old exercise bike and put an electric motor where the fan use to be and generate electricity as well as heat.

Not only that but if you have a solar rack, you're going to need a battery rack.but still it's the sort of thing you can measure, save, reinvest etc. until you are off the grid. A battery is gonna cost you a hundred or two bucks.


----------



## D^rail (Jun 16, 2011)

I am in the middle of restoring a 1972 Airstream for the purpose of moving off grid next summer. And I have outfitted it with 4 135watt panels. This gives me around 2,200 to 3,200 watt hours per day. I have 4 12v deep cycle batts wired together in a parallel to increase my amp hours.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 16, 2011)

That is pure win bro. Have you Looked into saponification of rendered animal fat? Out there on your own being able to produce Biodesiel from natural means is a valuable skill. If you get into hunting, herding or seed pressing.


----------



## D^rail (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I have a bit since I'm going to need to fuel my truck and plan on running a small herd of cattle and sheep. But I'm planning on doing most of the farm work with a team of draft horses. So while fuel wont be a huge concern I would still rather make my own instead of buying that shit. The more I can do on my own the better.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, Having some energy dense form of combustible fuel will be useful. Also, you can produce it with out one drop of petrol. 

Lots of horses being abandoned as the economy is tanked and crops are burned across the nation. Assuming you can manage the upkeep, acquisition should be easy and cheap enough if you look in the right places.


----------



## D^rail (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah in my state horses are way cheap right now. So is land. But like you said it's like that across the country. The only farmers here that are still doing ok are the small organic farms who participate in our farmers markets.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 16, 2011)

Local economies ftw. Get them into bitcoins and off the slave dollar!


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 19, 2011)

euthanatos93420 said:


> How big is that panel? How many would fit on the roof of a trailer?
> 
> It's all about scale, environment and options. Get an old exercise bike and put an electric motor where the fan use to be and generate electricity as well as heat.
> 
> Not only that but if you have a solar rack, you're going to need a battery rack.but still it's the sort of thing you can measure, save, reinvest etc. until you are off the grid. A battery is gonna cost you a hundred or two bucks.


Depending on what solar cell that I want to build it with.

A 3x6 solar cell I can use 24 of them that can add up to around 43.2 watts, 12v. Or I can go with a 6.6 solar cell and can use 20 of them and get a output of around 70w to 80w solar panel running at 12v.

I'll probably end up doing a special setup so that instead every thing running off the same battery bank the battery bank will be split for high power draw items and items that is important to keep running to items like a fan, water pump, air pump and what not that doesn't draw as much power. I'll also probably run the solar cells through a dc barker panel since you need a shut off switch but this will also be useful if one of the solar cells or w/e messes up on me I can just cut the power from that 1 panel that goes to the system with out having to turn the whole solar panel system off.


----------

